# Brauche Hilfe bei dem Java Script Bitte



## randy8181 (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem Java script und zwar ist da ein Pull down Menü und wenn man auf einen Link klickt soll sich ein Popup mit einer größe von : (width=965,height=700) öffnen also bei allen links. Macht er aber nicht könnte mir da jemand helfen bitte??   

Danke schonmal im vorraus.  :toll: 



```
<script language="javascript1.1" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function popUp(get) 
{ 
      var tmp=get.split("|"); 
      var url=tmp[0]; 
      var breite=tmp[1]; 
      var hoehe=tmp[2]; 


      var positionX=((screen.availWidth / 2) - breite / 2); 
      var positionY=((screen.availHeight / 2) - hoehe / 2); 
      var url='/rechnung.php?rechn_nr=' + id + '&type=' + type; 
      pop=window.open('','','toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=1,resizable=1,fullscreen=0,width='+breite+',height='+hoehe+',top=0,left=0'); 
      pop.resizeTo(breite,hoehe); 
      pop.moveTo(positionX,positionY); 
      pop.location=url; 
} 
--> 
</script> 


<form name="form"> 
      <p align="center"> 
      <select SIZE="1" onChange="javascript:popUp(self.value);"> 
       <option selected value="../Arenasback.htm|800|600"> Arena back </option> 
       <option value="http://www.exine.de|800|600"> Exine </option> 
       <option value="http://www.drweb.de|1024|768"> Dr. Web </option> 
      </select> 
      </p> 
</form>
```


----------



## ufo87 (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
probiers mal mit this.value statt self.value.
Anschließend gibst du dich mit alert()-Anweisungen auf die such nach weiteren Fehlern.
Bisher kam keine get-Variable bei deinem Script an.
Viel Spaß beim Weitersuchen


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

ist hier heute _ich poste im falschen forum tag_?  :shock: 

java != javascript!!! :roll:


----------



## frager (17. Mai 2006)

hi,    heute ist _ich dachte ich bin im java forum tag_! mein fehler


----------

